# Getting to Know you



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2004)

Copy and paste into your reply 

1. What time do you get up? 
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?
3. Gold or silver? 
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? 
5. What is your favorite TV show? 
6. What do you have for breakfast? 
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? 
9. What is your middle name? 
10. Beach, City or Country? 
11. Favorite ice cream? 
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? 
13. Favorite color? 
14. What kind of car do you drive? 
15. Favorite sandwich? 
16. What characteristic do you despise? 
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? 
19. What color is your bathroom? 
20. Favorite brand of clothing? 
21. Where would you like to retire to? 
23. What did you do for last birthday? 
24. Where were you born? 
25. Favorite sport to watch? 
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)
27. Person you expect to send it back first? 
28. Coke or Pepsi? 
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
31. What is your shoe size?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 6:00-6:30 depending on when my kids wake up.
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  My wife--we rarely get to eat lunch together.  She is still living.
3. Gold or silver? Gold.
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? LOTR Return of the King
5. What is your favorite TV show? Sesame Street (that's about all we watch...turn it on when trying to get the kids ready for school in the morning)
6. What do you have for breakfast? Usually toast and fruit--lotsa fruit.
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?  My Boss.
9. What is your middle name? Thomas
10. Beach, City or Country? Beach
11. Favorite ice cream? B&R Mint Chocolate Chip
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Lightly salted
13. Favorite color? White for Gis, Gold for cars, Blue for clothes.
14. What kind of car do you drive?  1998 Lexus ES 300 -- really just a Toyota Camry with a $ 10,000 stereo.
15. Favorite sandwich? Corned Beef on Rye
16. What characteristic do you despise? ***-kissing at work.
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? With the family:  DisneyWorld.  With the Wife:  Napa/Sonoma Wine Country or Southern Europe
19. What color is your bathroom? White walls, tan floor, Brown & white cabinets.
20. Favorite brand of clothing? L.L. Bean
21. Where would you like to retire to? Carmel, CA(As if I could ever afford it).
23. What did you do for last birthday? Went to Jiu Jitsu class!
24. Where were you born? Sleepy Hollow, NY
25. Favorite sport to watch? Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) Hunh?  I'll post silly stuff on an internet forum, but I won't do chain letters.
27. Person you expect to send it back first? My Sister-in-law does chain letters.
28. Coke or Pepsi? Starbucks.
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Morning.
31. What is your shoe size? 10 EE to 10-1/2 EEEE depending on the brand and last.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?   noon
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or Dead? living
3. Gold or silver?   gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?   LOTR:ROTK
5. What is your favorite TV show?   Aqua Teen Hunger Force
6. What do you have for breakfast?   lunch
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?   Rosie O
9. What is your middle name?   Francis
10. Beach, City or Country?   country
11. Favorite ice cream?   neopolitan
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?  yuck
13. Favorite color?   aqua?
14. What kind of car do you drive?  80 something celica
15. Favorite sandwich?   italian
16. What characteristic do you despise?   inconsideration
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you go?   japan
19. What color is your bathroom?  whitish
20. Favorite brand of clothing?  walmart
21. Where would you like to retire to?   the country
23. What did you do for last birthday?   made my friends pay for everything
24. Where were you born?   MO
25. Favorite sport to watch?   martial arts
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)   huh?
27. Person you expect to send it back first?  yes
28. Coke or Pepsi?  coke
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl?  night owl
31. What is your shoe size?  12 mens. That's right.


-Rob


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 
depending on what time I went to bed.. 7ish to 8ish 
Find I need 8 -9 hours sleep.. 

2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  I think I would have a Hoot with Lucille Ball.. we have rather a similar silly sense of humor.  And could toss cherry tomatoes at the Maitre 'D 

3. Gold or silver? 
 Silver.. I like hammered Silver or platinum though that's not the question.. *has issues with following directions*

4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Return of the King ~!

5. What is your favorite TV show? 
Hmmm most favorite?  that's not fair.. I have a bunch I enjoy.. CSI, CSI Miami, Navy CIS, The Shield, Angel, Smallville, JAG,  so take your pick 

6. What do you have for breakfast?   I have breakfast at bedtime  Cereal .. 

7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? A Politician

9. What is your middle name?  Anne  *Gabrielle is my Confirmation name.. but it's in the middle 

10. Beach, City or Country?  Country -Though I have an affinity for Rocky Beaches .. yeah I know I'm not following directions again ~!

11. Favorite ice cream?  I prefer Lemon Sherbet.. 

12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?  not too heavily buttered or salted.. somewhere in the lean middle 

13. Favorite color? Every color of a peacock feather viewed in the sunlight 

14. What kind of car do you drive?  Drive? I get chauffered ~!

15. Favorite sandwich?  Steak n' Cheese.. with no veggies other than shrooms and onions 

16. What characteristic do you despise? Know-it-alls

18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go?
  A luxury hotel  where my every whim is catered to.. Vacation what's that?  or a cruise.. with same requirements.. yeah 

19. What color is your bathroom?   Bathrooms have a color?

20. Favorite brand of clothing? Brand? Uhhh.. Generic.. I'm a cheap lass.. 

21. Where would you like to retire to? Wherever I want~!

23. What did you do for last birthday?  Surfed the Net..

24. Where were you born? I can't remember..  I was too little to pay attention.  oh Answer the question.. I was adopted.. my papers say one thing.. I was told another.. *shrugs*

25. Favorite sport to watch? 
 to watch.. and enjoy? I guess gymnastics, Ice Skating.. To watch and get ticked off at?  Martial Art tournaments 

26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)  This is a stupid question Tess

27. Person you expect to send it back first?  DUH

28. Coke or Pepsi? Neither.. I don't do Carbonation

30. Are you a morning person or a night owl?  Definitely Morning.. Night makes me sleepy

31. What is your shoe size?  Nudder stupid question..  I think Ladies 8's


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? When the Alarm Clock goes off, or teh phone from work rings. Usually Around 6:00 AM

2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? Dead - I would like to see how they accomplish this task 
Ok to be serious, I think I would like to eat lunch with a person I care about, in some little cafe, in some city across the globe, where I can just enjoy the conversation, people watch and the view.

3. Gold or silver? 
Silver

4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?  Return of the King

5. What is your favorite TV show? 
I like Jag, CSI, NCIS, The Shield, Buffy and/or Angel, yet the one I tape every
week is Stargate. 

6. What do you have for breakfast? 
Banana or Apple or Orange and CranApple Juice or Cran Grape Juice.
Some morning I actually eat cereal.

7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? 
Hmmm, They know who they are 

What happened to number 8 ?

9. What is your middle name? Edward :eg:

10. Beach, City or Country? Yes, I want a place just outside of town close to the mountains and has water front. 

11. Favorite ice cream? Chocolate Caramel 

12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?  Lighting buttered to no butter and light salt

13. Favorite color?  Purple

14. What kind of car do you drive? Convertible Firebird, Pickup Truck, Motorcycle

15. Favorite sandwich? The one I just ordered.

16. What characteristic do you despise? Stupidity.
Ignorance is currable by knowledge. Stupidity is . . .

18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go?  I would like to try out Hawai'i

19. What color is your bathroom? Light Brown I think. Partially Colored Blind, for shades, could be why I like Purple because I can see it 

20. Favorite brand of clothing? JCP Docker Stain Defender

21. Where would you like to retire to?  Hmmmm Not sure yet.

23. What did you do for last birthday? Rode my Motorcycle

24. Where were you born? Flint Mi,

25. Favorite sport to watch? Volley Ball or Football

Deleted 26 & 27

28. Coke or Pepsi?  Coke if I have too, I prefer Water with a slice of lemon

30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Night owl, yet I function fine in the morning, honest.

31. What is your shoe size? Men's 13 Wide. Otherwise I would fall down.


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?    5am 
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?     Jesus Christ
3. Gold or silver?     Gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?    Thw Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King 
5. What is your favorite TV show?    Iron Chef 
6. What do you have for breakfast?  Usually, cereal and a piece of fruit.
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?   The Osbourne Family   
9. What is your middle name?    Dean
10. Beach, City or Country? Country
11. Favorite ice cream?   Rocky Road
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?   Salted
13. Favorite color?   Blue
14. What kind of car do you drive?  Mercedes ML350 (this week) 
15. Favorite sandwich?   Roast Beef
16. What characteristic do you despise?   Arrogance
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go?   Austrailia
19. What color is your bathroom? One beige, one blue and gold. 
20. Favorite brand of clothing?  Levis
21. Where would you like to retire to?  The mountains, anywhere. 
23. What did you do for last birthday?  Worked
24. Where were you born?  Orlando, Florida
25. Favorite sport to watch?  Any type of racing.
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)   ???
27. Person you expect to send it back first?   ??? 
28. Coke or Pepsi? Preferrably Pepsi
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl?  Both, I function on very little sleep. 
31. What is your shoe size?   10.5D


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? ..usually around 5:30...after a few snoozes..
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?...hmmm...very interesting..., Jesus, or my daughter who passed away in 97.
3. Gold or silver? Gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?  Miracle...and it was a good movie too!
5. What is your favorite TV show? Don't watch much TV
6. What do you have for breakfast?  Cereal
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? someone stupid...like Michael Moore..*L
9. What is your middle name?  David
10. Beach, City or Country?  Beach
11. Favorite ice cream?  Neopolitan
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? buttered
13. Favorite color?  Blue
14. What kind of car do you drive? Mustang
15. Favorite sandwich?  Roast beef
16. What characteristic do you despise?  uncompassion
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? hmmmm.....maybe to Canada on a skiing vacation
19. What color is your bathroom?  white
20. Favorite brand of clothing?  doe sTarget have a brand?*L
21. Where would you like to retire to?  Oregon
23. What did you do for last birthday?  went camping
24. Where were you born?  Los Angeles
25. Favorite sport to watch?  Football
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)no one
27. Person you expect to send it back first? shrug
28. Coke or Pepsi?  Diet Coke
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? morning
31. What is your shoe size? 10


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? = 4:20am
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? = Ronnie Coleman
3. Gold or silver? = Gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? = Spiderman
5. What is your favorite TV show? = WWE 
6. What do you have for breakfast? = 3 eggs
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? = Ex-Wife
9. What is your middle name? GRRR!!!!
10. Beach, City or Country? = Beach
11. Favorite ice cream? = Dont eat it
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? = Butter when I eat it
13. Favorite color? = Black
14. What kind of car do you drive? = Cavalier
15. Favorite sandwich? = Egg
16. What characteristic do you despise? = Hate
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? = France
19. What color is your bathroom? = White/Blue
20. Favorite brand of clothing? = Anything that fits
21. Where would you like to retire to? = My own island
23. What did you do for last birthday? = Shared it on Mothers Day
24. Where were you born? = Ohio
25. Favorite sport to watch? = Fighting
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? = Couldnt tell you
27. Person you expect to send it back first? = Dont know
28. Coke or Pepsi? = Pepsi (if I drink a pop)
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? = Morning
31. What is your shoe size? = 8.5


----------



## Shodan (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 
Whenever the baby does
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?
Jesus Christ
3. Gold or silver? 
Silver
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? 
The Passion of the Christ
5. What is your favorite TV show? 
Cops I guess or Unsolved Mysteries.......I like Judging Amy too
6. What do you have for breakfast?
Varies....usually cereal 
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? 
A lady from my hometown that is really annoying
9. What is your middle name? 
Ann
10. Beach, City or Country? 
Beach
11. Favorite ice cream? 
Kona Coffee, choc. chip or mint chip
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? 
Light salt, light butter
13. Favorite color?
Half way between blue and green 
14. What kind of car do you drive? 
Honda Civic
15. Favorite sandwich? 
Hot Canadian Bacon, Cheese and Tomato from my hometown's Italian restaurant
16. What characteristic do you despise? 
Egotism
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? 
Scotland, Ireland and New Zealand
19. What color is your bathroom?
White 
20. Favorite brand of clothing? For my son.....Old Navy....for myself....same or anything that fits and is comfortable!
21. Where would you like to retire to?
Somewhere closer to the ocean 
23. What did you do for last birthday? 
My hubby took me to Santa Cruz and we spent time on the beach and hiking to waterfalls
24. Where were you born? 
Red Bluff, CA
25. Favorite sport to watch? 
Gymnastics, figure skating, diving, hockey
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)
My neighbor
27. Person you expect to send it back first? 
My brother
28. Coke or Pepsi? 
Diet Pepsi
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
Night Owl
31. What is your shoe size?
Women's 9.5 or 10 depending on brand


----------



## Mæzarin (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 
Between 7-8 AM throughout the week.  It's been some time since I've slept in on weekends.  *deep sigh*

2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?
I wants to speak with ze great Dave Barry.  I mean, if the guy can write like that, he's gotta be HILARIOUS to hang out with!

3. Gold or silver? 
Silver all the way.

4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? 
LOTR III

5. What is your favorite TV show? 
I have so many...but I loves me some Zim and Whose Line?.

6. What do you have for breakfast? 
Mostly cereal, sometimes waffles.

7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? 
this one annoying guy in my drawing class.  he's really annoying.  UGH!

9. What is your middle name? 
*bleep*

10. Beach, City or Country? 
Country!

11. Favorite ice cream? 
mmmm.....Dulce de Leche Haagan Daaz.  *le drool*

12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? 
Caramel!

13. Favorite color? 
Poiple.

14. What kind of car do you drive? 
'03 screaming yellow Ford Ranger.

15. Favorite sandwich? 
Roast beef with extra lettuce and melted Munster cheese on wheat.  

16. What characteristic do you despise? 
uh.....I guess a guy who talks about women like they were meat.  I HATE those types of people.

18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? 
I wanna LIVE in Kauai.  It's GO'GEOUS.  

19. What color is your bathroom? 
ahahahah...I know the counter is a sickly maroon.  The walls are wallpaper and plastic.

20. Favorite brand of clothing? 
Union Bay.  The only jeans that will fit me.

21. Where would you like to retire to? 
KAUAI.

23. What did you do for last birthday? 
had a giant sleepover....then 4 days later opened Christmas presents!

24. Where were you born? 
Honolulu, Hawaii.

25. Favorite sport to watch? 
NONE!

26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)
I doubt anybody will reply.  I'm too unknown.

27. Person you expect to send it back first? 
suprise me!

28. Coke or Pepsi? 
Cappuchino.

30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
well, I can get up in the morning OK, but I stay up most nights past 1.  I suppose I'm an insomniac.  but not willingly.

31. What is your shoe size?
*squeaks* 8 1/2.  Sometimes 9 if they're Reeboks.  I have wide feet.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? Whenver the kids get up
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? My husband (and very much alive)
3. Gold or silver? Gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? LOTR (open captioned version)
5. What is your favorite TV show? Rarely watch TV, but when I do, I enjoy CSI, Smallville, ER, and FBeye
6. What do you have for breakfast? Usually cereal, but if I have time, I will make pancakes or eggs, bacon, toast, orange juice, and grapefruit
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? serial killer
9. What is your middle name? Carver (also my maiden name)
10. Beach, City or Country? Mountain
11. Favorite ice cream? varies
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? butter
13. Favorite color? blue, purple
14. What kind of car do you drive? 2001 Dodge Caravan
15. Favorite sandwich? BLT or grilled cheese
16. What characteristic do you despise? Rudeness
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? Sweden
19. What color is your bathroom? boring white
20. Favorite brand of clothing? generic 
21. Where would you like to retire to? haven't given this any thought
23. What did you do for last birthday? took the day off from work
24. Where were you born? Albuquerque, New Mexico
25. Favorite sport to watch? martial arts and basketball
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) ????
27. Person you expect to send it back first? ????
28. Coke or Pepsi? powerade
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? night owl (but I do have to get up in the mornings anyway because of the kids)
31. What is your shoe size? 7 1/2 women

- Ceicei


----------



## Seig (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? Assuming it is a week day, and assuming I slept, usually about 5 pm.
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or Dead? The grandfather I was named for.
3. Gold or silver? Depends on current market value.
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Return of the King.
5. What is your favorite TV show? CSI: Miami, Navy CIS, Smallville, Angel/Buffy, The Shield, CSI, JAG.
6. What do you have for breakfast? What's that?
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? The list is long, yet distinguished.
9. What is your middle name? Michael
10. Beach, City or Country? Country, already did the city and beach thing.
11. Favorite ice cream? Just one?
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Heavily salted and buttered.
13. Favorite color? Mood Dependant
14. What kind of car do you drive? The running one.
15. Favorite sandwich? Steak and Cheese
16. What characteristic do you despise? Stupidity, and the inablility to shut up.
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you go? Va what?????
19. What color is your bathroom? I have no idea.
20. Favorite brand of clothing? Dad's. He buys it, never wears it and then gives it to me.
21. Where would you like to retire to? Don't know yet.
23. What did you do for last birthday? I worked, what else?
24. Where were you born? Washington, D.C.
25. Favorite sport to watch? None
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)
27. Person you expect to send it back first? 
28. Coke or Pepsi? Vanilla
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Night Owl
31. What is your shoe size? 9 1/2 wide


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? between 8 and 8:30 am
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? whomever is buying
3. Gold or silver? gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? The Passion Of The Christ 
5. What is your favorite TV show? None...if I can avoid it... but prefer any edukational programs/channels i.e.  Disc. HGTV, Health, Animal Planet... etc.
6. What do you have for breakfast? sumtimes nothing, sumtimes a large muffin, sometimes the whole she-bang... depends upon what morning
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? a cereal killer... "dude, you ate all the fruit-loops!"   
9. What is your middle name? it's the same as Poe's first name
10. Beach, City or Country? Country  (better chances of finding more caves... BEG
11. Favorite ice cream? Chocolate Mint
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Butter (the hell with saturated fat!) 
13. Favorite color? Black and Red
14. What kind of car do you drive? what's a car? don't have one... 
15. Favorite sandwich? fresh bbq brisket with cheese melted ... cheddar
16. What characteristic do you despise? hypocracy and manipulators
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? Lechuguilla Cave (New Mexico near Carlsbad Caverns) 
19. What color is your bathroom? white
20. Favorite brand of clothing? what/whom-ever is cheapest at the time of purchasing... 
21. Where would you like to retire to? New Mexico or Tennessee 
23. What did you do for last birthday? worked I think... ya... worked... (sucks to be me sometimes) 
24. Where were you born? Nashville Ten-ah-seah
25. Favorite sport to watch? don't have a real preferance... prefer to DO it rawther than watch it
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) this one ought to be pulled from the list... 
27. Person you expect to send it back first? ditto #26
28. Coke or Pepsi? Mountain Dew baybee!
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Vampire, but my current employ is in the AM... oh well
31. What is your shoe size?10 1/2 shoe and 11 1/2 boot 
32. We need to add our own questions just for the heck of it... what cha'll think? My question: Martial Arts or Sex? Hmmmm....


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 6, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? *Between 6:30 and 7 week days, 9 on weekends.
*2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  *Sounds cliche but Oprah, I think she's inspirational.
*3. Gold or silver? *Gold
*4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?  *Matrix pt III
*5. What is your favorite TV show?  *I love all the Decorating Reno shows.
*6. What do you have for breakfast?   *If I have it usually cereal, and orange juice (to drink not in the cereal  )
*7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?  *Adam Sandler.  Ugh
*9. What is your middle name?  *May
*10. Beach, City or Country? *Country but close to a city.  
*11. Favorite ice cream?  *anything chocolate but otherwise Rum and Rasin or Bourdeax Cherry.
*12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?  *Not a big fan of Popcorn
*13. Favorite color?  *YELLOW
*14. What kind of car do you drive?  *Ford Escort.  (Yes Yes I know Fix Or Repair Daily, what can I say it was cheap)
*15. Favorite sandwich?  *Corn Beef
*16. What characteristic do you despise?   *Being Disrespectful or Rude.
*18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? *Mediteranian, Italy, Grease, Monte Carlo
*19. What color is your bathroom? *Painters white, its an apt I didn't paint it.
*20. Favorite brand of clothing?  *The kind that fit.  
*21. Where would you like to retire to?  *Not sure somewhere rural, but that could be rural Hawaii too.  
*23. What did you do for last birthday?  *Spent it with Me Myself and I
*24. Where were you born? *Kitchener, Ontario
*25. Favorite sport to watch?  *Curling .....  lol just kidding.  Not into watching sports too much.  I do enjoy watching the Discouvery Channel Eco challenge.  That stuff's way kewl.
*26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) *I didn't
*27. Person you expect to send it back first?  *dunno
*28. Coke or Pepsi? *Coke, Vanillia Coke*
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl?   *Neither I'm a mid day person
*31. What is your shoe size? *8 - 8 1/2*

Dot
:angel:


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Yes Yes I know Fix Or Repair Daily, what can I say it was cheap*

*Found on Roadside Dead 
*


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 6, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?  *Monday 8 am, Tuesday 10 am, Wednesday 8 am, Thursday 7 am, Friday 7 am, Saturday 7 am (every other), Sunday whenever!
*2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  *Albert Einstein......talk about conversation!
*3. Gold or silver? *Platinum......
*4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?  *Trying to remember the last time I even went to the cinema......must have been around Christmastime......I think it was Radio. 
*5. What is your favorite TV show? *ER, Dr. Phil, Law and Order*
6. What do you have for breakfast?* This morning it was Chili's (11 am still counts as breakfast!).  Usually eggs. * 
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?  *My worst enemy.*
*8.  Do we get to make up #8?*
9. What is your middle name?  *Elizabeth*
10. Beach, City or Country?  *Beach town  but not a touristy one.
*11. Favorite ice cream? *Chocolate with peanut butter swirls.
*12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? *Butter and salt.
*13. Favorite color? *Yellow!!!  I knew Dot and I were long lost twins!
*14. What kind of car do you drive? *1997 Honda CR-V
*15. Favorite sandwich?  *Tried a new one at a Cuban restaurant in Miami a few days ago.........turkey, cream cheese, and strawberry preserves......it was yummy.
*16. What characteristic do you despise?  *Dishonesty.
*18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go?  *Ireland and Scotland.....and back to NZ!* 
19. What color is your bathroom?  *Downstairs is done in lighthouses/beach theme.  Upstairs is rubber ducks!*
20. Favorite brand of clothing?  *I am anti-clothing.
*21. Where would you like to retire to?  *Shouldn't I be worried about getting a job first?
*23. What did you do for last birthday? *Went to BW3's with a bunch of friends and had my first legal drinks! 
*24. Where were you born?  *Virginia Baptist Hospital......Lynchburg, VA*
25. Favorite sport to watch? * FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or rugby, but it's not on over here.*
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) *N/A
*27. Person you expect to send it back first?  *N/A*
28. Coke or Pepsi?  *Fruit2O.........I'm addicted.
*30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? * It's 3 am......either late night or early morning......you decide.
*31. What is your shoe size? *7*


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 6, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 3:30-5:30 p.m. depending on which day it is
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  Someone that would pick up the tab...lol
3. Gold or silver? Silver
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? The Last Samurai  
5. What is your favorite TV show? J.A.G., Law-and-order SVU, CSI Miami, Buffy/Angel, Who's Line..., Nash Bridges, Mail Call
6. What do you have for breakfast? Either bagels or cereal if anything
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? Ted Kennedy, Bill Clinton, Sarah Brady etc.  Actually, I wouldn't mind about 10 seconds with them...it would be enough. 
9. What is your middle name? Jacob 
10. Beach, City or Country? Country
11. Favorite ice cream? Choc. Chip cookie-dough
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? butter
13. Favorite color? Black
14. What kind of car do you drive? Ford F-150
15. Favorite sandwich? Ham and cheese
16. What characteristic do you despise? unwarranted arrogance
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? I'd like to tour the main battlefields from the war of northern aggression (civil war to you yankees)
19. What color is your bathroom? white 
20. Favorite brand of clothing? Cheap
21. Where would you like to retire to? South Texas
23. What did you do for last birthday? Went to Kenpo class and worked
24. Where were you born? San Antonio, Texas
25. Favorite sport to watch? Poker or pool
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)  I didn't
27. Person you expect to send it back first? yeah
28. Coke or Pepsi? Dr. Pepper
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Either/or
31. What is your shoe size? Shoes? I don't know...my _boot_ size is 10-10 1/2 E


----------



## wadowoman (Mar 6, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Copy and paste into your reply
> 
> 1. What time do you get up? _6.45 am_
> 2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
> ...


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 6, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 
8 or 9 am.  Saturdays--before 7
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?
Jesus
3. Gold or silver? 
Silver
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?
The Gospel of John (very good!).   
5. What is your favorite TV show? 
I don't really have a 'favorite' right now.  I like Anime cartoons and Trading Spaces.
6. What do you have for breakfast? 
ALWAYS dry cereal with milk to drink on the side!  The idea of milk actually in my cereal is gross to me!  I love Reeses Puffs cereal but I also eat plain Cheerios or Golden Grahams from time time.
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? 
Any really loud and obnoxious person!
9. What is your middle name? 
Lois
10. Beach, City or Country?
Don't have a favorite beach (haven't visited them enough).  I like Orlando (to visit) because of all the theme parks.  As for countries, I love USA, of course, but I would love to visit Japan or Ireland someday. 
11. Favorite ice cream? 
Rocky Road!  
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? 
Lightly buttered and salted popcorn.
13. Favorite color? 
It was blue for many years (and I still really like it) but my favorite color has been morphing to shades of green.
14. What kind of car do you drive? 
My car is broken actually.  It's a 1985 Pontiac Sunbird (I think!!!!).
15. Favorite sandwich? 
Ham or Tuna
16. What characteristic do you despise?
Pride maybe.  (There's other ones but I just can't think right now.) 
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? 
Japan or Ireland but I right now I'm really missing my cousins in California.
19. What color is your bathroom?
White walls, brownish floors and a colorful Batman shower curtain!  
20. Favorite brand of clothing? 
Don't have one
21. Where would you like to retire to? 
Wow, that's thinking far ahead!
23. What did you do for last birthday? 
Nothing really.
24. Where were you born? 
In a hospital
25. Favorite sport to watch? 
gymnastics
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)
nobody
27. Person you expect to send it back first? 
the same as above
28. Coke or Pepsi? 
Pepsi but I like Coke too.  I haven't drunken enough sodas so I really can't tell the difference between Diet and Regular.
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
Night Owl for sure.  I can usually stay up to 2 a.m. very easily.  Happy, bouncy, morning people REALLY annoy me!
31. What is your shoe size?
6 1/2


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 6, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?  Hmmm.  Hmmmm.  Depends.
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  I would eat lunch with somone living.  Because eating with someone dead is gross.  Althought they would be a cheap lunch date...
3. Gold or silver? Gold or Silver what? 
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? EuroTrip
5. What is your favorite TV show?  The Shield
6. What do you have for breakfast?  Most days I miss breakfast.
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?  Uh... Laura Prepon. Yeah.  PLEASE dont stick me in a room with her... PLEASE... ahem. 
9. What is your middle name? I'm not telling
10. Beach, City or Country?  Yeah, they all are places.
11. Favorite ice cream?  PC Cherry Cheesecake
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?  Plain
13. Favorite color?  BLACK! I like the color BLACK
14. What kind of car do you drive? Hyundai
15. Favorite sandwich? Plain ol Ham and Cheese
16. What characteristic do you despise?  "Slutty" behavior.
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go?  Dunno.
19. What color is your bathroom? White and Green
20. Favorite brand of clothing?  Wal-Mart
21. Where would you like to retire to?  A box, 6 feet underground
23. What did you do for last birthday?  Drank. 
24. Where were you born?  Elgin Illinois
25. Favorite sport to watch? Hockey
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)
27. Person you expect to send it back first?
28. Coke or Pepsi?  Coke with Lime, Vanilla Pepsi
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Nights.
31. What is your shoe size? 10 Regular


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 6, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> *Yes Yes I know Fix Or Repair Daily, what can I say it was cheap*
> 
> *Found on Roadside Dead
> *




*Fix It Again Tony*

-Rob


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thesemindz said:
			
		

> *Fix It Again Tony*
> 
> -Rob


 Fiat?


----------



## satans.barber (Mar 7, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 

about 11am 

2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?

Sarah Michelle Gellar 

3. Gold or silver? 

Silver, definitely.

4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? 

Elephant.

5. What is your favorite TV show? 

Enterprise

6. What do you have for breakfast? 

Whatever cereal was buy one get one free last week.

7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? 

Dale Winton.

9. What is your middle name? 

Don't have a middle name, it was going to be Richard but that would have given me the initials 'IRA' so it was dropped.

10. Beach, City or Country? 

Country.

11. Favorite ice cream? 

Chocolate with chocolate bits in and chocolate sauce in it 

12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? 

plain

13. Favorite color? 

black

14. What kind of car do you drive? 

Nissan Micra

15. Favorite sandwich? 

cheese and salad cream.

16. What characteristic do you despise? 

Selfishness.

18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? 

Back to America

19. What color is your bathroom? 

which bit of my bathroom!? the sink and that's yellow.

20. Favorite brand of clothing? 

Thinkgeek.

21. Where would you like to retire to? 

I'm too oung to be thinking about retirement!

23. What did you do for last birthday? 

absolutely nothing.

24. Where were you born? 

Leeds, England.

25. Favorite sport to watch? 

Anything with a bit of **** kicking in it! K1, kickboxing, UFC...don't mind.

26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)

n/a

27. Person you expect to send it back first? 

n/a

28. Coke or Pepsi? 

coke, or pepsi max. pepsi max has no sugar but tastes nicest, I don't get it.

30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 

night owl!

31. What is your shoe size?

11 (UK)


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 16, 2004)

1-What type of shoe do you wear?

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?

3-Do you like shopping?

4-Favorite restaurant?

5-Elegant china, or mismatched?

6-Left handed or Right handed?

7-Have any pets?

8-Favorite breakfast food?

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher?

10-Wheat bread, white or other?

11-What color looks best on you?

12-Jewelry or not?

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite?

14-Favorite candle scent?

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify)

16-Favorite soup?

17-Favorite name? (M and F)

18-Color eyes?

19-Use for the computer?

20-Name your favorite celebrity.


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

1-What type of shoe do you wear?

one pair brown leather Doc Martens that I've been wearing for about 7 years.
one pair gray new tennis shoes
one pair gray old tennis shoes (for muddy or wet events)
one pair flip flops
one pair brand water-friendly sandals
one pair nice brown leather sandals (my favorite -- so comfortable)
two pairs black dress shoes 
two pairs brown dress shoes 

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?

Jeans or khakis on bottom
T-shirt on top
Cold days:  sweater or fleece on top

They just passed a new rule that we can't wear jeans at work.  so sad.

3-Do you like shopping?

Yes, when I have the money. 

4-Favorite restaurant?

Roma's in Stephens City

5-Elegant china, or mismatched?

Fiestaware!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Made right up the street in Newell, WV.  
I have an 8 piece set in these colors:
Cobalt Blue
Yellow
Persimmon
Juniper
Cinnabar
Sunflower
Plum
Periwinkle
http://www.hlchina.com/index.htm


6-Left handed or Right handed?

Right!

7-Have any pets?

Midnite, my cat.
Had a dog, Frisky (Lhasa Apso) but he died a while ago

8-Favorite breakfast food?

A big bag of Cheerios which I take and snack on during class.

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher?

My dishwasher sucks, so I just usually handwash.

10-Wheat bread, white or other?

All of it, depending on mood and what else I'm eating.

11-What color looks best on you?

You tell me! 

12-Jewelry or not?

Yes, only silver (or white gold or plantinum), no yellow gold.

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite?

Someone bought me Rapture for my birthday last year so that is what I wear.

14-Favorite candle scent?

Seasonal ones -- pumpkin spice around Halloween, Christmas spice around Christmas, the cookie ones (gingerbread, sugar cookie, etc.)

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify)

Chick-fil-a!!!!!!!!!! yum.

16-Favorite soup?

Potato, vegetable, that one at the Olive Garden (zuppa tuscana)

17-Favorite name? (M and F)

M-- Ethan
F-- Ellie
I like "E" names because I am one.........I used to want to marry a guy who's last name started with an E so my initals would be EEE.......

18-Color eyes?

blue-green

19-Use for the computer?

Is there one?  Wow, I didn't know that.

20-Name your favorite celebrity.

none of the above


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 16, 2004)

1-What type of shoe do you wear?
Martial Arts shoes that are wearing out.. the entire sole is falling apart 

Reeboks and Nikes for sneakers.. 
a pair of sandles that are many years old.. but I likes em 
wore em in the ocean and they are still holding together~!

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?
Would rather not wear such stuff but since I must... I prefer soft clothing.. comfy stuff .. 

3-Do you like shopping? 
 I like flea market and thrift store shopping.. catalogue shopping where I don't spend any money is good too   I despise Malls and crowded places.. if I have to shop.. I go in.. get what I'm there for and out as fast as I can.. Never NEVER go to Wally world on a Saturday.. specially in these parts.. OMG.. they come outta the Hills in droves ~!!* Scarrrrrrry*

4-Favorite restaurant?  
hmmm I haven't been to a 'nice' restaurant in forever.. wonder if they have such things around here *G*   Delivery or takeout is usually standard fare.. 

5-Elegant china, or mismatched? 
 paper plates 

6-Left handed or Right handed?
  yes I have one of each.. 
Tend to use them both. .since I type alot ~!

7-Have any pets?  
yesh, Chronuss... oh Animal pets.. Mouse and Sadie.. see Pet section for further info.


8-Favorite breakfast food?
  Lunch.. oh.. like cereal eh.. hmmm  don't eat breakfast when I first get up sooo.. I like honeycomb cuz you can eat alot of it and low calorie and low fat 

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher? 
  even when I had a dishwasher I did them by hand.. I like the feel of the hot water on me..  

10-Wheat bread, white or other? 
 Mood dependant.. Don't care much for bleached flours.. Just think.. it's really "BLEACHED"  ack..  I prefer bread with some substance and weight to it.. used to get this stuff back in Western NY called Salt Rising Bread.. oh to die for~!!


11-What color looks best on you?  
Red... so I'm told  

12-Jewelry or not?  
rarely.. though I go through phases.. sometimes I wear it in the summer more so.. can't wear it doing what I do so it stays in the jewelry box.

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite?  
 Perfumes... I use Obsession when going out .. my sweetpea body spray for daily use.. and for guys cologne.. Blue.. oh yeah  


14-Favorite candle scent? 
 winter time I like cinnamons and rest of year anything with vanilla or subtle sweetness.. I lke musky ones too.

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify)  Wendys over the other 2.. but not a burger or sandwich person.. 

16-Favorite soup? 
 Anything I make homemade .. 

17-Favorite name? (M and F) 
 mood dependant and depending on if I like the person or not.. 

18-Color eyes? 
Cats eyes..very changeable.. sometimes green, sometimes light blue, sometimes yellowish green.. strange bird I be 

19-Use for the computer?  
if I told you.. I would have to kill you 


20-Name your favorite celebrity. 
I could care less bout celebrities~!!

__________________


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 16, 2004)

1-What type of shoe do you wear?

Skechers

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?

Anything comfortable

3-Do you like shopping?

Sometimes

4-Favorite restaurant?

Blue Moon Cafe in Shepherdstown, WV
or Mikasa Japanese Restaurant in Delaware

5-Elegant china, or mismatched?

MiSmAtChEd

6-Left handed or Right handed?

Right handed​
7-Have any pets?

Yesh. 2 dogs, 2 cats, mess of fishies

8-Favorite breakfast food?

Breakfast? What is this concept?

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher?

Either/or.

10-Wheat bread, white or other?

Gummy ol' white bread

11-What color looks best on you?

Black or Shades of blue or Shades of purple

12-Jewelry or not?

Evanescence choker

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite?

no perfumes, they bother my sinuses
men's cologne -- Nautica or Adidas

14-Favorite candle scent?

Any of those Yankee Candle scents

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify)

WENDYS

16-Favorite soup?

no preference

17-Favorite name? (M and F)

...no preference...something Unique

18-Color eyes?

No preference, as long as I can look into them and see the universe.

19-Use for the computer?

Random internet crap and writing.

20-Name your favorite celebrity.

Johnny Depp

..but I still say Tim Curry could have been a great Capt'n Jack Sparrow!


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 16, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?  _Between 7 and 7:30am_
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  _My grandfather.  It was the darkest day of my life when he passed away, and I'd love to talk to him one last time, to tell him somethings I never could before..._
3. Gold or silver?  _Titanium_
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?  _LotR: Return of the King.  Didn't everyone??_
5. What is your favorite TV show?  _Las Vegas_
6. What do you have for breakfast? _Usually a glass of milk and a Banana if I remember to grab them at the store_
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?  _Bolo Yeung on a cranky day_
9. What is your middle name?  _Anthony_
10. Beach, City or Country? _Beach_
11. Favorite ice cream? _Pralines and Cream_
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? _Butter AND salted_
13. Favorite color? _Black_
14. What kind of car do you drive? _Lincoln Mark VIII_
15. Favorite sandwich? _Roast Beef and Munster cheese_
16. What characteristic do you despise? _Blind Faith_
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you go? _Edinburgh, Scotland.  Visit the roots of my lineage_
19. What color is your bathroom? _White and Navy Blue_
20. Favorite brand of clothing? _What ever is on the rack and fits._ 
21. Where would you like to retire to? _Vegas or Reno_
23. What did you do for last birthday? _Spent the day with my parents and grandmother_
24. Where were you born? _Pleading the 5th_
25. Favorite sport to watch? _UFC_
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)  _I was supposed to send this somewhere??_
27. Person you expect to send it back first? _Refer to 26_
28. Coke or Pepsi? _Sprite_
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? _Night Owl, with pronounced Vampiric tendencies_
31. What is your shoe size? _13-14_

As a sidenote, why can't we use normal HTML tags in posts?  Is there a setting I'm missing somewhere?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 16, 2004)

1-What type of shoe do you wear?
Appropriate to the function

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?
Appropriate to the function

3-Do you like shopping?
No

4-Favorite restaurant?
Where I am eating - I was hungry 

5-Elegant china, or mismatched?
Mismatched - and Coke Patterns

6-Left handed or Right handed?
Yes

7-Have any pets?
Yes - Cat

8-Favorite breakfast food?
Fruit - Fresh 

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher?
Yes, I hand wash and then put into the dishwasher to sterilize 

10-Wheat bread, white or other?
Wheat

11-What color looks best on you?
Purple
Blue
Black
Green

AKA Dark Colors

12-Jewelry or not?
Not

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite?
NOt

14-Favorite candle scent?
Vanilla 
15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify)
Arby's Fesh Market Turkey and Swiss minus the Mayo 

16-Favorite soup?
Chicken Lemon RIce
Lentil

17-Favorite name? (M and F)
??

18-Color eyes?
Brown

19-Use for the computer?
Bills - music - games - Martial arts sites 

20-Name your favorite celebrity.
I cannot she has a restraining order against me  Just kidding


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Now, Tess.  If I answered these things it would completely blow the air of mystique that I've worked so hard all these years to cultivate. :uhyeah:


----------



## satans.barber (Mar 16, 2004)

1-What type of shoe do you wear?

Leather boots.

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?

Jeans and a t-shirt, if you see me in a shirt i've either got an interview, someone's died or it's someone's birthday!

3-Do you like shopping?

For what!? Food/clothes/boring stuff no, gadgets or DVDs yes!

4-Favorite restaurant?

I don't like restraunts. Paying a lot for soemthing I can just warm up in the oven myself for 1/4 of the cost doesn't appeal to me. Plus, it _may_ involve wearing a shirt!

5-Elegant china, or mismatched?

Not fussy, as long as it stops my peas rolling off the table who cares!

6-Left handed or Right handed?

Right handed. My Dad is ambidextrous but sadly I don't seem to have inherited that; shame really as I'm sure it could lead to a lot of interesting MA study.

7-Have any pets?

Nope. My Mum hates animals and would never allow me to have anything apart from fish when I was growing up, so, naturally, I tried to keep lots of fish. Sadly I'm crap at it and they all did so now I live on my own with no animals, people nor nothing!

8-Favorite breakfast food?

Crunch corner.

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher?

If I had room for a dishwasher and I could afford a dishwasher I'd buy one. Since I have neither I have to hand wash but I hate it!

10-Wheat bread, white or other?

White. Can't stand that bread with bloody seeds and nuts and bits in, what's that all about!?

11-What color looks best on you?

Nothing, I'm fugly!

12-Jewelry or not?

None. I hate all this bling bling crap, only Mr. T. could pull that off without looking daft!

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite?

Don't wear it, I feel too self concious if I smell strongly of any kind of scent.

14-Favorite candle scent?

Is that quesition for the ladies? 

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify)

Burger King, it's hotter than McDonald's although it still tastes terrible!

16-Favorite soup?

Lamb and vegetable.

17-Favorite name? (M and F)

I always though Rebecca was a nice name, never really thought about boys name to be honest.

18-Color eyes?

Brown.

19-Use for the computer?

I'm a complete geek, you really don't wantme to list all the things I do on a PC! let's just say lots, most of them very sad!

20-Name your favorite celebrity

Favourite in what way I wonder! For entertainment Jackie Chan, if you mean which laydees I'll happily sit and watch then it's Buffy every time for me!


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 16, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 
Depends on the day, MWF it's at 7:30, Thursday it's 8:30, and on any other day if I'm up before 11am, I get grumpy.

2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?

3. Gold or silver? 
Silver or white gold.

4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? 
Kill Bill Vol. I.

5. What is your favorite TV show? 
I like me my animé, but The Shield's a close second.

6. What do you have for breakfast? 
Coffee.

7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? 
I shall refrain from answering this.

9. What is your middle name? 
Scott.

10. Beach, City or Country? 
city near a beach.

11. Favorite ice cream? 
Orange pineapple...mmm.

12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? 
butter.

13. Favorite color? 
black...until they make something darker.

14. What kind of car do you drive? 
four cylinder rice burner.    

15. Favorite sandwich? 
er... :idunno: 

16. What characteristic do you despise? 
stupidity.

18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you go? 
Italy.

19. What color is your bathroom? 
white.

20. Favorite brand of clothing? 
I'm a bargain shopper.

21. Where would you like to retire to? 
...isn't it a law that you have to retire to Florida?

23. What did you do for last birthday? 
ate ice cream cake.    

24. Where were you born? 
Charles Town, WV.

25. Favorite sport to watch? 
I guess football...not a big sports buff.

26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)
...er?   :idunno: 

27. Person you expect to send it back first? 
see question 26.

28. Coke or Pepsi? 
Pepsi.

30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
hoot, hoot.

31. What is your shoe size?
12.5 W

1-What type of shoe do you wear?
er...whatever'll fit my foot.

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?
jeans and t-shirt.

3-Do you like shopping?
yeah...for electronics.    

4-Favorite restaurant?
Olive Garden... :fanboy: 

5-Elegant china, or mismatched?
dude...paper plates work...long as they're in a stack.    

6-Left handed or Right handed?
right.

7-Have any pets?
not anymore.

8-Favorite breakfast food?
pancakes and sausage gravy...mm.

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher?
the reason my parents had me was so that they didn't have to go buy a dishwasher...

10-Wheat bread, white or other?
long as there's bread in the house, I'm happy.

11-What color looks best on you?
I dunno.   :idunno: 

12-Jewelry or not?
yeah, I wear jewelry.  silver chain, bracelet, watch, signet ring, and on occassion pinky ring.    

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite?
...other people always tell me which one to wear.   :idunno: 

14-Favorite candle scent?
buttercream.

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify)
doesn't matter to me.

16-Favorite soup?
Pasta E Fagioli or beef vegetable.

17-Favorite name? (M and F)
not havin' children...ever...ever...can't make me.

18-Color eyes?
brown.

19-Use for the computer?
...is this rhetorical...

20-Name your favorite celebrity.


----------



## 2fisted (Mar 16, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?  7, reluctantly
  2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
  Dead?  Yoda
  3. Gold or silver?   wrought iron
  4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?  
  5. What is your favorite TV show?  Alias
  6. What do you have for breakfast?  Waffles
  7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?  Richard Simmons
  9. What is your middle name? Abner
  10. Beach, City or Country? Beach
  11. Favorite ice cream? Chocolate and Peanut Butter
  12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Butter and salt
  13. Favorite color? Blue, baby.  Blue.
  14. What kind of car do you drive?  Dodge Avenger
  15. Favorite sandwich? BBQ
  16. What characteristic do you despise?  Racism
  18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
  go?  Okinawa or Bali
  19. What color is your bathroom?  White with green floor tiles
  20. Favorite brand of clothing? Cheap 
  21. Where would you like to retire to? FL
  23. What did you do for last birthday? Nuthin 
  24. Where were you born? Nashville, TN
  25. Favorite sport to watch? College Basketball or racing
  26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)  Dolph Lundgren
  27. Person you expect to send it back first?   Winston Churchill
  28. Coke or Pepsi?  Coffee
  30. Are you a morning person or a night owl?  Night owl 
  31. What is your shoe size?7.5

  Wow that was quicker to fill out than I thought!


----------



## 2fisted (Mar 16, 2004)

1-What type of shoe do you wear?  these brown Sketchers I've had for years

  2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?  non descript

  3-Do you like shopping?  No...

  4-Favorite restaurant?  Thai Garden

  5-Elegant china, or mismatched?  Really cool looking Nautica china.

  6-Left handed or Right handed?  Right

  7-Have any pets?  A wonderful dog named Mattie and a cool cat named Ivory

  8-Favorite breakfast food?  The Smokehouse Breakfast at Cracker Barrel

  9-Hand washing, or dishwasher?  Do you even need to ask?  

  10-Wheat bread, white or other?  White.  Tastes so much better.

  11-What color looks best on you?  Blue, baby.  Blue.

  12-Jewelry or not?  Nah.

  13-Perfume, or cologne favorite?  Nothing but a smile.  

  14-Favorite candle scent?  Ehhh.... 

  15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify)  Wendys.

  16-Favorite soup?  Chicken noodle?  Wow these questions are obscure! 

  17-Favorite name? (M and F)  M - Leon.  F - Claudia

  18-Color eyes?  Mine?  Blue.  

  19-Use for the computer?  info and fun.

 20-Name your favorite celebrity.Depends on what for? Musician? Wes Montgomery. Hottie? Eva Mendez. Coolness? Danny Devito.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 17, 2004)

1-What type of shoe do you wear?  Cowboy Boots, Tactical boots (when on duty), Loafers.

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear? Jeans, t-shirts, polo-shirts etc.

3-Do you like shopping? NO! unless it's for a new gun or knife

4-Favorite restaurant? I'm not picky

5-Elegant china, or mismatched?  how 'bout mismatched china?

6-Left handed or Right handed? Right

7-Have any pets? used to have a dog.

8-Favorite breakfast food?  cereal or bagels

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher? dishwasher (she's a real good worker...j/k)

10-Wheat bread, white or other? Wheat

11-What color looks best on you? Black or other dark colors

12-Jewelry or not? Wristwatch only

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite? whatever my mom gives me for Christmas

14-Favorite candle scent? Vanilla

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify) Sonic

16-Favorite soup? Chicken-noodle

17-Favorite name? (M and F) M: James F: Marie  (I have no idea why...)

18-Color eyes? Hazel

19-Use for the computer?  fighting boredom

20-Name your favorite celebrity.  ?


----------



## someguy (Mar 17, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 8:00 m w f 7:30 t r Late as I can sat sun
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?Don't know
3. Gold or silver? eh
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Can't think of the name of it but it was kind of funny
5. What is your favorite TV show? Don't have one but I like animie
6. What do you have for breakfast? Nobakes(chocalate oatmeal cookieish things but not really cookieish sort of vaugely healthy)
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? So many people... it might get fun though :boxing: 
9. What is your middle name? Alister
10. Beach, City or Country?Some times one sometimes the other rarely beach 
11. Favorite ice cream? yes
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? yes
13. Favorite color? Blue
14. What kind of car do you drive? Don't
15. Favorite sandwich? Lots of cheese and vegetables and no meat
16. What characteristic do you despise? Those who try to imposte and don't listen
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? Away from here
19. What color is your bathroom? white its an apt.
20. Favorite brand of clothing? Cheap fits and comfertable
21. Where would you like to retire to? Retire I'm only 19 thats tofar away.
23. What did you do for last birthday? School lunch back to school Grocery shoping bed.
24. Where were you born? Louisville KY
25. Favorite sport to watch? I'd rather play'em
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)yes or was it no
27. Person you expect to send it back first? oh I know this one no
28. Coke or Pepsi? niether
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? night
31. What is your shoe size? sometimes 12 somethimes 13 depends on who makes'em


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

For the New Members and if you've already answered.. check to see if anything has changed in your likes etc


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? Usually around 7:15, but that depends on when the kid gets up....
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? Living.
3. Gold or silver? Yellow Gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? It's been so long, I honestly don't recall.
5. What is your favorite TV show? Frasier
6. What do you have for breakfast? Coffee
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? Fran Drescher 
9. What is your middle name? Aden
10. Beach, City or Country? Country
11. Favorite ice cream? Chocolate
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Salt, lotsa butter.  
13. Favorite color? Royal Blue
14. What kind of car do you drive? Pontiac Grand Prix
15. Favorite sandwich? Anything with bacon.
16. What characteristic do you despise? Stupidity
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? Moose Jaw
19. What color is your bathroom? White and grey, I think.
20. Favorite brand of clothing? I'm rather impartial.  Brands of clothing mean nothing to me - there's no practicality in caring. 
21. Where would you like to retire to? Space
23. What did you do for last birthday? I partied hard at a friend's place, I think we had a pit fire.... my memory's a little hazy on that one.
24. Where were you born? Regina General Hospital.
25. Favorite sport to watch? Usually hockey, but with the current strike, NFL.
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)N/A
27. Person you expect to send it back first? N/A
28. Coke or Pepsi? Always Coca-cola.
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? More of a night owl than a morning person - honestly, neither.  I'm an afternooner.
31. What is your shoe size? Well, this is getting a little personal, isn't it?  10.


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Nov 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 
6 am
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?
Bruce Lee or Sun Tzu I think that would be awsome.
3. Gold or silver? 
Gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? 
The Forgotten
5. What is your favorite TV show?
Family Guy  
6. What do you have for breakfast?
Whatevers in teh fridge 
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?
People who think they know everything 
9. What is your middle name? 
David
10. Beach, City or Country? 
Country
11. Favorite ice cream?
Mint Chocolate Chip 
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?
Buttered 
13. Favorite color?
Orange and Blue 
14. What kind of car do you drive? 
To poor for a Car
15. Favorite sandwich?
Turkey,Lettuce,Cheddar Cheese, Miracle whip and sour dough 
16. What characteristic do you despise? 
Deciet
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? 
Japan or australia
19. What color is your bathroom? 
White and Black
20. Favorite brand of clothing?
Whatever is cheap and durable 
21. Where would you like to retire to?
My house and my bed for sleeping time 
23. What did you do for last birthday? 
Had dinner 
24. Where were you born?
Houston Texas 
25. Favorite sport to watch?
Hockey and MArtial Arts competition(except XMA its stupid) 
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)
ummmmmmmm I dont know
27. Person you expect to send it back first?
ummmmmmmm I dont know 
28. Coke or Pepsi? 
Pepsi
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl?
Both I dont sleep much 
31. What is your shoe size?
15 mens


----------



## Lisa (Nov 5, 2004)

1.What time do you get up? 7 am or later if I can get away with it.
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? I would love the chance to have lunch with my grandfather again.  I hold many fond memories of going out for lunch with him.

3. Gold or silver? gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Harry Potter 3
5. What is your favorite TV show? CSI the original

6. What do you have for breakfast? Coffee 

7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? Hmm dont know

9. What is your middle name? Mary

10. Beach, City or Country? Beach
11. Favorite ice cream? Vanilla
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Butter and salt
13. Favorite color? Red.
14. What kind of car do you drive? Chevy Silverado
15. Favorite sandwich? Turkey and bacon
16. What characteristic do you despise? Racism
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? Australia/New Zealand
19. What color is your bathroom? Beige 
20. Favorite brand of clothing? Dont have one
21. Where would you like to retire to? Somewhere warm
23. What did you do for last birthday? Out for dinner with friends

24. Where were you born? Thompson, MB, Canada
25. Favorite sport to watch? Curling
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? ???

27. Person you expect to send it back first? ???

28. Coke or Pepsi? Diet Pepsi 

30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Neither, I am cranky all the time 

31. What is your shoe size? 8.5



and another 



1-What type of shoe do you wear? Runners and sandals


2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear? Jeans, t-shirts


3-Do you like shopping? Yup, love buying gifts for people


4-Favorite restaurant? As long as I dont have to cook I dont care 

5-Elegant china, or mismatched? Not a china kinda girl


6-Left handed or Right handed? Left

7-Have any pets? Yup, dog and a chinchilla

8-Favorite breakfast food? Coffee

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher? dishwasher 

10-Wheat bread, white or other? Flax

11-What color looks best on you? Red

12-Jewelry or not? Wedding band

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite? Changes every so often, right now it is Splendor


14-Favorite candle scent? cranberry

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify) Arbys

16-Favorite soup? Cream of Mushroom

17-Favorite name? (M and F) no real preference

18-Color eyes? Brown

19-Use for the computer? Filling out stupid online surverys 

20-Name your favorite celebrity. Dont have one


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 8:30, bad night- 9:30
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  My father
3. Gold or silver? Gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? can't remember
5. What is your favorite TV show? ER
6. What do you have for breakfast? Oatmeal now
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? a child molester, I probably would use him for target practice. 
9. What is your middle name?  Lynn
10. Beach, City or Country?  Country
11. Favorite ice cream?  Chocolate Peanut Butter-old Baskin-Robbins flavor
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?  Butter and salt
13. Favorite color? Black
14. What kind of car do you drive? Nissan Pathfinder
15. Favorite sandwich?  Seafood sub
16. What characteristic do you despise? Dishonesty
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go?  Kauai and will again, next year
19. What color is your bathroom? personal bathroom, white, rose trim
20. Favorite brand of clothing? eclectic mix 
21. Where would you like to retire to?  Hawaii
23. What did you do for last birthday? TKD, cake, yoga
24. Where were you born? Nebraska
25. Favorite sport to watch?  TKD
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) unless this proved something probably wouldn't
27. Person you expect to send it back first? 
28. Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? owl
31. What is your shoe size? 9 because of TKD!

Hope that told you all about me - not!  TW


----------



## The Kai (Nov 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Copy and paste into your reply
> 
> 1. What time do you get up? Alarm starts ringing at 6am
> 2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
> ...


----------



## The Kai (Nov 5, 2004)

1-What type of shoe do you wear?  Sneakers alot

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?  Mostly Jeans, do enjoy cracking out the threads and dressing to the nines

3-Do you like shopping? Hell, No

4-Favorite restaurant? anything, alright a really nice steak house is tops

5-Elegant china, or mismatched?  Probably mismnatched

6-Left handed or Right handed? Right handed

7-Have any pets? Miss my cat (he was actuaaly pretty cool)

8-Favorite breakfast food? Eggs with bacon/steak/sausage-if someone else is cooking

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher? Hand washing

10-Wheat bread, white or other? Love all kind of bread 
11-What color looks best on you? Green

12-Jewelry or not?Not 
13-Perfume, or cologne favorite? Don't Care

14-Favorite candle scent? Hate candles

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify) defiantly wendy's

16-Favorite soup? Chicken Noodle or Chili

17-Favorite name? (M and F)deniece and denefew

18-Color eyes? hazel

19-Use for the computer? Paper weight

20-Name your favorite celebrity.Acting Marlon Brando-  Music The Clash


----------



## Shodan (Nov 5, 2004)

1-What type of shoe do you wear?

Mostly barefoot when around home but when wearing shoes......I wear tennis shoes (usually new balance), sandals, leather casuals- if it is a really special occasion and I am in a dress, I have a pair of black heels.  I have a hard time finding shoes that fit.

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?

Totally casual- jeans, t-shirts, sweatshirts, cotton or jean shorts, sweatpants or athletic running pants

3-Do you like shopping?

Yes, but not by myself, and not during busy holidays where there are a lot of crowds

4-Favorite restaurant?

In America- Francisco's.....best Mexican food on the planet and located in my hometown.  In Canada- The Colander....best spaghetti on the planet- located in Trail, B.C.

5-Elegant china, or mismatched?

Depends on the occasion....we have everything from paper to inherited nice china

6-Left handed or Right handed?

Right handed for most things- though I am goofy-footed on a skate or snowboard and I deal cards with my left hand....weird, eh?

7-Have any pets?

Indeed- we have three: a tan/orange and white cat named Jordie who is 9 years old now, a gray tabby cat named Allie who we don't know the age of (she was a stray) and a big black puppy- part black lab and part Aussie Shepherd who is 4 years old

8-Favorite breakfast food?

Cheerios, oatmeal, veggie omelet, pancakes, waffles (not all at once- one item!!) or I've been known to eat lunch items at breakfast

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher?

Mostly dishwasher- but if dishwasher is crowded or the item is big- then it is hand washed.

10-Wheat bread, white or other?

Wheat all the way......but if I'm at the ocean having a seafood meal or dining on spaghetti......nothing beats fresh hot french bread

11-What color looks best on you?

I've been told that I look best in red.  Also green, blue and black

12-Jewelry or not?

Sure- sometimes- necklaces, bracelets, rings

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite?

Ummmm....well, I don't wear any cuz it gives me headaches

14-Favorite candle scent?

Vanilla, Mulberry

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify)

Burger King- like their chicken sandwiches, McDonald's- like their fries and kids meals (for my son), Wendy's- like their oriental salads and frosties....Carl's Jr- like the bacon western cheeseburger, Jack in the Box- like their shakes and fries, Taco Bell- like their burrito and taco supremes......but alas......trying to stay away from all of these.....evil for those trying to stay or get in shape!!

16-Favorite soup?

Potato, potato cheese, split pea and ham, veggie, cream of mushroom and others.....yeah.....not hard to please me in the food category!!

17-Favorite name? (M and F)

Male: Jadon, Brendan/Brennan, Jonah, Ronan and then for a female: Eden, Nekoda, Jordan, Ireland

18-Color eyes?

Green/Brown Hazel

19-Use for the computer?

e-mail, surfing, games, info. on specific topics

20-Name your favorite celebrity.

 Johnny Depp


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?  6 AM'sh when working on the construction site - 7-8'sh other days.. damn this fall back time change nonsense~!! 

2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? 
Dr. Seuss.. what an imagination.. rather twisted like mine 


3. Gold or silver?  *breaks into song.. Silver and Gold.. oh.. jewelry eh?  Silver or white gold or Platinum.. though don't wear jewelry unless provoked..


4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? 
 I,Robot

5. What is your favorite TV show(s)? 
CSI, CSI Miami, Navy CIS, Smallville, Not sure on CSI NY yet.. vote's still out..
HGTV and TLC stuff.. 

6. What do you have for breakfast?  Lunch

7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? A few names from the 'Study' pop to mind.. prolly Chronuss though.. *twitch* 


9. What is your middle name?  
Anne Gabrielle.. (guess that won't change from the last time this thing was filled out)

10. Beach, City or Country?   
Beach for shell combing, City for people watching.. Country for living

11. Favorite ice cream?  
Butter Pecan

12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? 
Popcorn with chunks of sharp cheese broken into it..

13. Favorite color? 
Anyone that makes me feel good.

14. What kind of car do you drive? 
I get chauffered

15. Favorite sandwich? 
I'm not a sammy lover.. how's about nut bread sammy filled with creamcheese does that count?

16. What characteristic do you despise? 
People who ***** but don't do anything bout the problem.

18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? 
 The Cotswalds, Egypt, Highlands, Fiji, Australia, not in any particular order.

19. What color is your bathroom?  uhhh?  *twitch*

20. Favorite brand of clothing?  Cheap

21. Where would you like to retire to?  The house we're building, but ask me again in a few years.

23. What did you do for last birthday?  I can't remember, I think I was right here.

24. Where were you born? I was too young to remember.

25. Favorite sport to watch? A good sparring match, Boxing, kickboxing, gymnastics, 

26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)  this is a dumb question.

27. Person you expect to send it back first?  Bugger off ya silly survey.

28. Coke or Pepsi?  Neither.. don't imbibe in carbonation

30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
Today I'm neither.. but I would like an owl.

31. What is your shoe size?
 what's it to ya?  it's mine and that's that.

1-What type of shoe do you wear? 
Karate shoes, sandals, sneakers and steel toed workboots.

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear? 
comfy clothes, workout pants, t-shirts, 

3-Do you like shopping? *twitch*  Nope

4-Favorite restaurant?  Restaurant Like going and getting served??   ohh.. Haven't been out much.. Prolly Takeout


5-Elegant china, or mismatched? 
Paper

6-Left handed or Right handed? Dominate Right handed though this Kenpo makes me use my left hand alot 

7-Have any pets? Bloody hell yes.. to many~!  Demon spawn kitten and lazy fat Mouse, the Pit Bull Chicken and Black lab Wuss....  

8-Favorite breakfast food? 
I don't eat brekkie.. but waffles with whipped cream comes to mind 

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher? 
Throw em all out I say~!

10-Wheat bread, white or other? French or Italian.. gotta be fresh though~!

11-What color looks best on you? I have no clue.. I can't see myself unless I look in a mirror..

12-Jewelry or not? Not usually

13-Perfume, or cologne favorite? Some Stinky schtuff Randy got me last year

14-Favorite candle scent? Nilla or some musky scent

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify) Wendys Taco salad, They have good chili too


16-Favorite soup? Anything I make homemade

17-Favorite name? (M and F)Michael for male.. No clue for Female

18-Color eyes? Cats eyes

19-Use for the computer? Dust collector, gaming and place to set my Cds

20-Name your favorite celebrity. They're all overated


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? Between 6:30 and 7
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? My mom
3. Gold or silver? silver, allergic to gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Spiderman 2
5. What is your favorite TV show? CSI
6. What do you have for breakfast? Poptarts
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? my great aunt, she's the most racist bigoted person I know
What happened to number 8?!?!
9. What is your middle name? Marie
10. Beach, City or Country? Beach
11. Favorite ice cream? Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Butter and salt
13. Favorite color? Midnight Blue
14. What kind of car do you drive? VW Jetta
15. Favorite sandwich? BLT
16. What characteristic do you despise? Lieing
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? Ireland
19. What color is your bathroom? white...can't do anything cause an apt....
20. Favorite brand of clothing? Land's End
21. Where would you like to retire to? Maine
23. What did you do for last birthday? went to work
24. Where were you born? Connecticut
25. Favorite sport to watch? Baseball
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) unless this proved something probably wouldn't
27. Person you expect to send it back first? 
28. Coke or Pepsi? Rootbeer
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? night owl
31. What is your shoe size? 9.5...wide

1-What type of shoe do you wear? Sneakers

2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear? shorts and t-shirts

3-Do you like shopping? Only online
4-Favorite restaurant? no place really, don't eat out much
5-Elegant china, or mismatched? mismatched

6-Left handed or Right handed? Right handed

7-Have any pets? Not anymore   

8-Favorite breakfast food? poptarts

9-Hand washing, or dishwasher? dishwasher
10-Wheat bread, white or other? Rye 
11-What color looks best on you? Blue and Black

12-Jewelry or not? Just a watch anf cross around my neck 
13-Perfume, or cologne favorite? Asthmatic so none..

14-Favorite candle scent? Same as perfumes, none

15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? Wendy's

16-Favorite soup? Chicken Noodle

17-Favorite name? (M and F) Jasmine and Luke

18-Color eyes? brown

19-Use for the computer? it is my life

20-Name your favorite celebrity - Actor - Richard Dean Anderson - Music -  Billy Joel - Sports - Trot Nixon (Red Sox!)


----------



## Wes Tasker (Nov 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 

Between 5 and 6 am.

2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?

Living = Ken Wilber ; Dead = Nagarjuna

3. Gold or silver? 

Silver

4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? 

Chronicles of Riddick

5. What is your favorite TV show? 

Babylon 5

6. What do you have for breakfast? 

Coffee and fruit.

7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?

Any politician... 

9. What is your middle name?

Lewis 

10. Beach, City or Country? 

Country

11. Favorite ice cream? 

Banana

12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? 

Butter

13. Favorite color? 

Black

14. What kind of car do you drive? 

None - don't own a car, or have a license

15. Favorite sandwich?

Plain turkey

16. What characteristic do you despise? 

Fraility

18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? 

Egypt

19. What color is your bathroom?

White

20. Favorite brand of clothing?

Generic

21. Where would you like to retire to? 

Woods of New England...

23. What did you do for last birthday? 

Went book shopping

24. Where were you born? 

Winchester, MA

25. Favorite sport to watch? 

Boxing

26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)

N/A

27. Person you expect to send it back first?

N/A

28. Coke or Pepsi? 

Coke

30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 

Both

31. What is your shoe size?

12.5

-wes tasker


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? M-F: 7:30am, Sat: 10am, Sun: Whenever
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be (Living or
Dead)? Mr. Edmund K. Parker, Sr, SGM of American Kenpo
3. Gold or silver? Depends on what I'm wearing
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Ray (which is very good, BTW)
5. What is your favorite TV show? Law & Order (the original one--the others are ok)
6. What do you have for breakfast? M-F: Muffin, Bagel, or Breakfast Taco; Weekends: almost anything!
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? An insurance salesman or car salesman (ugh!)
[what happened to #8 ??]
9. What is your middle name? Cory
10. Beach, City or Country? City
11. Favorite ice cream? Mint Chocolate Chip
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Buttered!
13. Favorite color? Blue 
14. What kind of car do you drive? Hyundai Elantra
15. Favorite sandwich? Club
16. What characteristic do you despise? Bigotry
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you go? Asia or Europe
19. What color is your bathroom? Blue & Burgundy w/flowers
20. Favorite brand of clothing? Don't have one- I get what's on sale
21. Where would you like to retire to? House on the beach (when I win the lottery)
23. What did you do for last birthday? Bought myself a dozen roses, went to Kenpo class, & went out for dinner the next night
24. Where were you born? El Paso, TX
25. Favorite sport to watch? Boxing, Kickboxing, Football, Basketball
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)  N/A
27. Person you expect to send it back first? N/A
28. Coke or Pepsi? Coke!
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Night Owl
31. What is your shoe size? 10

1-What type of shoe do you wear? Prefer slip-on shoes
2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear? Casual (blouse, jeans, & sandals)
3-Do you like shopping? Definitely!
4-Favorite restaurant? Truluck's
5-Elegant china, or mismatched? Regular plates--too nervewracking w/China
6-Left handed or Right handed? Right-handed
7-Have any pets? No, but would have some if my apt. complex didn't require such a ridiculously expensive pet deposit ($300 per pet!!!)
8-Favorite breakfast food? Homemade pancakes & bacon
9-Hand washing, or dishwasher? Dishwasher!10-Wheat bread, white or other? Prefer wheat
11-What color looks best on you? Blue (IMHO)12-Jewelry or not? Yes! Earrings, necklace, & sometimes bracelets
13-Perfume, or cologne favorite? Safari, Beautiful or Haiku
14-Favorite candle scent? Ocean
15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify) Other: Chick-fil-A
16-Favorite soup? "1886 Cheese soup" served at one of Austin's historic hotels--The Driskill--it's awesome!!
17-Favorite name?  :idunno: 
18-Color eyes? Hazel
19-Use for the computer? E-mailing friends/family, but now mainly for MT! 
20-Name your favorite celebrity. Living or Dead? Too many to name...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?  *6:00 AM, and begrudgingly so (only to get the kids off to school)*

  2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? *Living or
   Dead?  The Dalai Lama.*

  3. Gold or silver?*  Definitely gold - I prefer red gold.*

  4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?  *Spiderman 2*

  5. What is your favorite TV show?  *It's a tie:  all CSI shows, NYPD Blue, ER*

  6. What do you have for breakfast?* Fruit & toast or an egg.*

  7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?  *Hate has so many sublevels - but here I'm going to say OJ Simpson.*

  9. What is your middle name?* not tellin.*

  10. Beach, City or Country?*  Lived all three - prefer country, currently live in city.*

  11. Favorite ice cream?*  Anything chocolate.
* 
  12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?  *Plain (gotta watch the hips).
* 
 13. Favorite color?  *Tie between deep blue and deep purple*

  14. What kind of car do you drive?  *Red 1986 Honda Prelude w/ sunroof.*

  15. Favorite sandwich?  *Veggie.*

  16. What characteristic do you despise?  *Apathy.*

  18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
  go?  *Almost anywhere without my family.*

  19. What color is your bathroom?  *They are both white with forest green floor tile.*

 20. Favorite brand of clothing?*  Don't much care as long as it fits right and don't cost too much and wasn't made by a starving, naked 6-year old.*

  21. Where would you like to retire to?  *Montana
* 
  23. What did you do for last birthday?  *Started preparing for Thanksgiving Dinner (it was the next day).
* 
  24. Where were you born?  *Daniel Freemen Hospital, Inglewood, California, USA*

  25. Favorite sport to watch?  In person?*  Basketball.  On television?  Baseball.*

  26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)  *My teacher.*

  27. Person you expect to send it back first?  *Already did it.*

  28. Coke or Pepsi?  *COKE IS THE NECTAR OF THE GODS!!!'*

  30. Are you a morning person or a night owl?  *Night owl - definitely.*

  31. What is your shoe size?  *8 - 8 1/2*


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 5, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? *7:30*
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?* The Caeser of Rome*
3. Gold or silver? *Gold*
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? *Poparatzie*
5. What is your favorite TV show? *Simpsons*
6. What do you have for breakfast? *Bacon, eggs, and toast*
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? *A girl that works at the Halmark store across from me, the name is Jen.*
9. What is your middle name? *Wade*
10. Beach, City or Country?* Country*
11. Favorite ice cream?* None*
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? *Buttered*
13. Favorite color? *Blue*
14. What kind of car do you drive? *My own two feet*
15. Favorite sandwich? *BLT*
16. What characteristic do you despise? *Whiny*
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? *Rome*
19. What color is your bathroom? *White*
20. Favorite brand of clothing? *Armani*
21. Where would you like to retire to? Retire? *I can't think that far down the line!*
23. What did you do for last birthday? *I quaffed some beers and got way too iniebriated!*
24. Where were you born? *Moose Jaw, SK. Canada*
25. Favorite sport to watch? *Hockey*
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) *My dead grandpa.*
27. Person you expect to send it back first? *Someone who loves me dearly*
28. Coke or Pepsi? *Coke, no pepsi, NO COKE! Damn descisions!*
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? *Night owl*
31. What is your shoe size?*11*

Cheers, 

Ryan


----------



## Taimishu (Nov 6, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?                                            So who gets up?
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?                                                                           Ann Heshe
3. Gold or silver?                                                             Platinum
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?                 Cant remember 
5. What is your favorite TV show?                                      MASH
6. What do you have for breakfast?                              Who has breakfast?
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?              T Blair
9. What is your middle name?                                            mug
10. Beach, City or Country?                                              Country
11. Favorite ice cream?                                                    All
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?                                    Butter
13. Favorite color? Blue
14. What kind of car do you drive?                                    Rover
15. Favorite sandwich?                                          Ham, cheese and pickle
16. What characteristic do you despise? 
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go?                                                                              Antarctica
19. What color is your bathroom?                                      Blue
20. Favorite brand of clothing?                                         The cheapest
21. Where would you like to retire to?           The planet that girls come from
23. What did you do for last birthday?           Chase the nurses
24. Where were you born? In hospital
25. Favorite sport to watch?                                              Ice skating
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)
27. Person you expect to send it back first? 
28. Coke or Pepsi?                                                            Yech
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl?                      Too wit too woo
31. What is your shoe size?                                The same as my foot size

__________________


----------



## Sarah (Nov 6, 2004)

What time do you get up? *7am*

If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?* Steve Irwin..hehe*

Gold or silver? *Anything with Diamonds*

What was the last film you saw at the cinema? *Starsky & Hutch*

What is your favorite TV show? *Rove Live, CSI, Queer Eye*

What do you have for breakfast? *V drink*

Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? *um..cant think of anyone*

What is your middle name? *Jayne*

Beach, City or Country?* Beach, sun, surf and Jetski's*

Favorite ice cream?* pass*

Butter, plain or salted popcorn? *Butter*

Favorite color? *Red*

What kind of car do you drive? *Nissan Terrano - K9 Limo*

Favorite sandwich? *Any* *Subway*

What characteristic do you despise? *Self Pitty*

If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? *Travel around Europe*

What color is your bathroom? *White*

Favorite brand of clothing? *Anything, not fussed*

Where would you like to retire to? Retire? *I like Jason's idea of the island, yeah that would be cool.*

What did you do for last birthday? *Dinner with Family*

Where were you born? *Hamilton, New Zealand*

Favorite sport to watch? *K1 and Soccer *

Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) *donno*

Person you expect to send it back first? *All my friends love me!*

Coke or Pepsi? *Diet Coke*

Are you a morning person or a night owl? *I can swing both ways*

What is your shoe size?* 8.5*


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 6, 2004)

*What time do you get up?*  I'll wake up if I'm lucky...if I haven't stayed up all night..

*If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  *...don't think I'd wanna eat with a dead person...eww...

*Gold or silver?  *silver or white gold.

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema? *um...I think Spider-Man 2.

*What is your favorite TV show? *The Shield, Rescue Me...

*What do you have for breakfast? *my cup of coffee...nectar of the gods...

*Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? *someone I do not like.. 

*What is your middle name? *Scott.

*Beach, City or Country?*  lived in the country forever...think I'd like to live at a beach.

*Favorite ice cream? *bastards at Ben and Jerry's don't make it anymore...:wah:

*Butter, plain or salted popcorn?  *butter and salted, baby.

*Favorite color?*  black...but I wear pink when all my black shirts are dirty.  

*What kind of car do you drive?*  Honda, baby, gotta love the four-cylinder rice burner.  

*Favorite sandwich?*  um...I dunno.

*What characteristic do you despise?*  stupidity.

*If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go?*  many places on that list...

*What color is your bathroom? *white...what color should a bathroom blue...jeez.

*Favorite brand of clothing?*  not picky, usually what's on the clearance rack.  

*Where would you like to retire to?  *somewhere other than here.

*What did you do for last birthday?*  my parents took me to get habachi and sushi...yum yum.

*Where were you born?*  Charles Town, WV

*Favorite sport to watch?  *er...

*Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) *er...?

*Person you expect to send it back first? *...er?

*Coke or Pepsi?*  haven't drank soda in months.

*Are you a morning person or a night owl?*  definitely a night owl...except when I wear the pink shirt...

*What is your shoe size?  *13....yeti size.


----------



## Satt (Nov 6, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?  4-5 am
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  Jesus (living)
3. Gold or silver?  Silver
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?  Team America World Police
5. What is your favorite TV show?  Pimp my ride or CSI I don't know
6. What do you have for breakfast?  Whatever is easy to get
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? Anyone that's a jerk
9. What is your middle name?  Matthew
10. Beach, City or Country?  Country
11. Favorite ice cream?  Birthday Cake Remix from Cold Stone Creamery
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?  Kettle Corn
13. Favorite color?  Emerald Green
14. What kind of car do you drive?  Honda Reflex (Want a Dodge Viper) 
15. Favorite sandwich?  Hot Ham n' Cheese from Hardeez
16. What characteristic do you despise?  Pride (Too much I mean)
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go?  My hometown. I haven't been there in forever, but I have allready seen most of the world.
19. What color is your bathroom?  White
20. Favorite brand of clothing?  Whatever is cheap and comfy
21. Where would you like to retire to?  My hometown in Tennessee
23. What did you do for last birthday?  Pulled in from deployment
24. Where were you born?  Cleveland, Tenneessee
25. Favorite sport to watch?  UFC
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)  Noone I know would send this back to me except for maybee gmunoz
27. Person you expect to send it back first? See last question
28. Coke or Pepsi?  Ohhhhh that's a hard one. Pepsi on ice and coke in bottle
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl?  Morning definately
31. What is your shoe size?  11 1/2


----------



## Paul B (Nov 6, 2004)

1. 6 am
2. Yagyu Munenori
3. Silver---I never wear jewelry...ever.
4. The Last Samurai-----yes,really.
5. Rescue Me...it's the only one I make sure to watch!
6. Not a breakfast person.
7. A group of teenage girls yattering away in teen-speak..like,ya know.=     headache
8. Lee
9. Country..to live in,preferably with a large metropolis nearby.hmmm.kinda like where I'm at now.
10. Breyer's Peanut Butter Twix....oh yeah!
11. Butter
12. Indigo Blue
13. Jeep Cherokee 
14. Italian Classic from Bellacino's
15. Spinelessness
16. The Japanese countryside
17. Green,Burgandy,and White
18. Eddie Bauer(sp?)
19. Vermont or maybe Maine
20. Dinner with the whole fam damily
21. Kalamazoo,Michigan
22. Hockey! wait a minute.....
23. Who? What? Huh?
24. see above
25. Diet Mt. Dew if not.... Diet Pepsi
26. Depends...is it a weekend?
27. 11

Sorry for not typing all the questions...it would have been too much for my poor typing skills!


----------



## Adept (Nov 7, 2004)

*1. What time do you get up?* When training, around 06:00. On days off, whenever the heck I want.

* 2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
 Dead?* Bruce Lee, obviously. Duh... 

* 3. Gold or silver?* Silver

* 4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema?* Collateral

*5. What is your favorite TV show?* Who wants to be a Millionaire

*6. What do you have for breakfast?* Cereal most days. Sometimes Mcdonalds

*7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?* The list is too long

*9. What is your middle name?* Robert

*10. Beach, City or Country?* I'm a country boy at heart

*11. Favorite ice cream?* Chocolate

*12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn?* Butter

*13. Favorite color?* The blue of the tropical ocean.

*14. What kind of car do you drive?* White Toyata Camry, 1992 model

*15. Favorite sandwich?* Salami and Cheddar cheese

*16. What characteristic do you despise?* Dependance

*18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you go?* The UK.

*19. What color is your bathroom?* A ghastly yellow

*20. Favorite brand of clothing?* Target brand

*21. Where would you like to retire to?* Queensland, the tropical north of Australia

*23. What did you do for last birthday?* I got filthy drunk for 48 hours straight.

*24. Where were you born? * Australia

*25. Favorite sport to watch?* the UFC

*26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)* Carpo. The man never replies to anything.

*27. Person you expect to send it back first?* Phil. He has as empty a life as me.

*28. Coke or Pepsi?* Coke

*30. Are you a morning person or a night owl?* Night owl.

*31. What is your shoe size?* Ten and a half.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 7, 2004)

What time do you get up?  M,W, F:  7:30am
        			        T, R: 8 am
If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  Eleanor Roosevelt

Gold or silver?  Gold theres a choice

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?   Spiderman 2 I think

 What is your favorite TV show?   Medical Examiner and Law and Order probably

 What do you have for breakfast? Granola bar with juice normally

 Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?   People with bad attitudes

What is your middle name?  Susan

Beach, City or Country?   Beach

Favorite ice cream? Rocky road

Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Butter with much salt

Favorite color? Blue

What kind of car do you drive?  64 ½ mustang  

Favorite sandwich? steak and cheese sub from subway

What characteristic do you despise? Narrow-mindedness

If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go?   South America, Australia, and parts of the middle east
What color is your bathroom? Friendly yellow

Favorite brand of clothing?   Whatever fits, arizona, gap, old navy

Where would you like to retire to?   Europe, switzerland or Austria

What did you do for last birthday?   Went to work and went out for a couple drinks with my younger sister

Where were you born? Colorado

Favorite sport to watch?  Hockey

Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)  Im sending this off

Person you expect to send it back first?   Hum?

Coke or Pepsi? Coke when I drink it, however my diet hates when I do so normally juice

Are you a morning person or a night owl? Night person, man I hate the morning

What is your shoe size?  In womens 7, but I can wear some kids shoes


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> What kind of car do you drive? 64 ½ mustang


don't forget the duct tape...gotta include the duct tape.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 17, 2004)

Didn't see these:


 1-What type of shoe do you wear?* Mostly sports shoes or barefoot*

 2-What sort of clothing do you like to wear?* Casual as in jeans, Tshirts etctera.  But when I dress up, I kill.*

 3-Do you like shopping? *NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO*

 4-Favorite restaurant? *Inn of the Seventh Ray, California*

 5-Elegant china, or mismatched? *Have mismatched - would prefer elegant.*

 6-Left handed or Right handed? *Ambo*

 7-Have any pets? *I have a cat, three juvenile humans and one adult male human*

 8-Favorite breakfast food? *Eggs, Potato pancakes, Stewed apples and tea - but I rarely eat it.*

 9-Hand washing, or dishwasher? *both*

 10-Wheat bread, white or other? *other*

 11-What color looks best on you? *I dunno - what do you think?*

 12-Jewelry or not? *Some*

 13-Perfume, or cologne favorite? *Estee Lauder Pleasures*

 14-Favorite candle scent? *Vanilla*

 15-Burger King, Wendy's, McDonald's, or other? (specify) *Burgerville (organic beef, that's why)
* 
 16-Favorite soup? *anything homemade*

 17-Favorite name? (M and F)  *Montana (M) and Zoe (F)*

 18-Color eyes? *hazel (the real one, with gold and tan and green)
* 
 19-Use for the computer? *Communications, desktop publishing, and time wasting.*

 20-Name your favorite celebrity. *Don't have one.*


----------



## mattkulma (Nov 17, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 10:00 am
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead?  Grand Master hwang Kee(dead)
3. Gold or silver? Glod
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Hero
5. What is your favorite TV show? west wing
6. What do you have for breakfast? i dont
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? any religous fundamentallist
9. What is your middle name? William
10. Beach, City or Country? city
11. Favorite ice cream? choc. chip cookie dough
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? butter
13. Favorite color? green
14. What kind of car do you drive? 87 Honda Accord LX
15. Favorite sandwich? meetball
16. What characteristic do you despise? dis-loyalty
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? mountins of china
19. What color is your bathroom? tan
20. Favorite brand of clothing? i don't hane one
21. Where would you like to retire to? South Carolina
23. What did you do for last birthday? got hammered
24. Where were you born? St. Petersburg, Florida
25. Favorite sport to watch? Lacrosse
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) I don't do chain Letters
27. Person you expect to send it back first? Ex-Girlfriend
28. Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? night owl
31. What is your shoe size? 10 1/2


----------



## Aqua4ever (Nov 17, 2004)

1. What time do you get up? 7am
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? um..Alexandre Despaite (olympic diver..really good!)
3. Gold or silver?  Gold
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Cellular
5. What is your favorite TV show? Don't really watch tv
6. What do you have for breakfast? banana, yoghurt 
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? an Ex
9. What is your middle name?  Anne-Maire
10. Beach, City or Country? Beach
11. Favorite ice cream? Chocolate 
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Butter
13. Favorite color? Red
14. What kind of car do you drive? Sigh..if only 16 yr olds could drive...soon though 
15. Favorite sandwich? Grilled Cheese!
16. What characteristic do you despise? Jealously, neediness (is that word) 
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? Antigua 
19. What color is your bathroom? Pink
20. Favorite brand of clothing? don't care
21. Where would you like to retire to? wow thats a long way away...the cottage!
23. What did you do for last birthday? Nothing much...had family and friends over
24. Where were you born? Oakville
25. Favorite sport to watch? Diving
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...) i haven't
27. Person you expect to send it back first? N/A
28. Coke or Pepsi? yuck
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? night
31. What is your shoe size? 9


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Copy and paste into your reply
> 
> 1. What time do you get up?  8.00am
> 
> ...


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 17, 2004)

1. What time do you get up?  6-8am, depending on what day it is
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? not sure, too many cool people in the world
3. Gold or silver? silver
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? sky captain
5. What is your favorite TV show? "the fairly odd parents" i know..its a kids show
6. What do you have for breakfast? cereal
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with? loud cocky people 
9. What is your middle name? dirk
10. Beach, City or Country? city (town actually)
11. Favorite ice cream? butterscotch
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? butter!
13. Favorite color? dark blue
14. What kind of car do you drive? my bycicle, untill i can afford insurance on my '88 jeep
15. Favorite sandwich? BLT
16. What characteristic do you despise? Arogance
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? europe, new zealand
19. What color is your bathroom? depends where i'm living at the time
20. Favorite brand of clothing? ??? clothes??
21. Where would you like to retire to? new zealand
23. What did you do for last birthday? coached swimming
24. Where were you born? the netherlands
25. Favorite sport to watch? gymnastics, tkd, judo
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)--
27. Person you expect to send it back first? --
28. Coke or Pepsi? coke
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? night owl, hate morning
31. What is your shoe size? 11.5-12 depending on brand


----------



## OULobo (Nov 18, 2004)

What the heck, here we go.
1. What time do you get up? 6:30am workdays, 12:00 weekends (if I can)
2. If you could eat lunch with one person, who would it be? Living or
Dead? Sir Richard Burton
3. Gold or silver? Silver
4. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Troy
5. What is your favorite TV show? Samurai Jack
6. What do you have for breakfast? English Muffin w/ Cream Cheese, OJ
7. Who would you hate to be stuck in a room with?  Typhoid Mary
9. What is your middle name? Yeah, right
10. Beach, City or Country? Country by choice, City by necessity
11. Favorite ice cream? Chocolate
12. Butter, plain or salted popcorn? Toffee or butter and salt
13. Favorite color? Deep blue
14. What kind of car do you drive? Grand Am
15. Favorite sandwich? Philly Cheese Steak
16. What characteristic do you despise? Inflexibility
18. If you could go anywhere in the world on a vacation, where would you
go? Bora Bora
19. What color is your bathroom? White
20. Favorite brand of clothing? UnderArmour
21. Where would you like to retire to? Upstate New York
23. What did you do for last birthday? Dinner, shots and Beers
24. Where were you born? Euclid, OH
25. Favorite sport to watch? Thai Boxing
26. Who do you least expect to send this back to you? (assuming you've sent this on...)
27. Person you expect to send it back first? 
28. Coke or Pepsi? Either (leaning to Pepsi)
30. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Night Owl
31. What is your shoe size? 11


----------

